# POC, M.S.O. Tournament



## tk (Mar 16, 2005)

Kind of late notice, but I wanted to put the invite out to all for the 4th Annual Money Shot Open Fishing Tournament on April 16th in POC. Please click on the link below for rules, entry, etc. 
http://2coolfishing.com/mso.doc


----------



## Fowlhooked (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey guys, I've fished the tournament mentioned in this post for the last couple of years. Even managed to get 3rd place one year! 

It's a good tournament, and anybody has a chance at this one. Not to mention the fish fry afterwards is always excellent.

Hope to see some of you out there!


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

i heard the guys who put it on are a little feminine, but nice guys all the same


----------



## tk (Mar 16, 2005)

*We know who you are!*

Try to hide behind your name, "Mr. Superspook". Looks like we'll have to take you behind the wood pile on Friday. We'll find out who's feminine.


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

well i'm not really into that sort of thing so i think i will have to pass, however i plan on kicking a little butt at the weight in on saturday afternoon..............bring you wallet TK.

all joking a side it gonna be a great time......good folk and cold beer, what else could you ask for. Oh yea two large trout and two extremely large reds.


----------

